# Looking at Fogo lump charcoal on Amazon



## Bigheaded (Apr 20, 2021)

I know a lot of people swear by this stuff, I'm looking at the 35lb bag on Amazon and they offer an "expert assembly" option for an additional $99.   So for a C-Note more somebody will come fill up the hopper on my smoker?  $99 was the same charge on there to have somebody come and assemble a Masterbuilt 560 when I was looking to buy my smoker.  This must really be some damn impressive lump lol.


----------



## Chasdev (Apr 21, 2021)

Wait till you see how well it mows the yard and washes the car.


----------



## DelineNiin (Jul 29, 2021)

Maybe it has btc miner to mine an extra $99 during assembly? By the way, it is now a new strategy for Amazon or any other huge marketplace. They could offer a shitload of extra services for any cheap stuff. Probably their target audience is people far from math or logic. Otherwise, I don't get why such stuff exists. Thankfully, not every item is infected with these "offers". The page of my kitchen scale  (which I bought for spices) is pretty clean. Maybe the seller needs somehow to add this to the page for an extra fee.


----------

